# Beautiful turkey cape mount - Easy - Cheap - Pics



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

I posted about this earlier this season, during a discussion on mounting your turkey fans. I am not sure anyone got what I was talking about, so here is a photo and some instructions.

I have mounted turkey fans in several formats, but here are some birds from this year at the 2nd step in the process that I am working on right now. I froze them in a loose garbage bag, and just thawed them out for mounting this afternoon.










I simply take a fillet knife and start at the head of the turkey and follow the natural skin lines (it is like the turkey is designed to do this) all the way down the sides and to the tail. You can feel the line of feathers with your hand and see it very easily.

You just peel back the skin as you work from the head to the tail and skin the bird back. It takes literally a couple of minutes to do this.

When complete, clean off any excess meat with the knife. Then expose the skin side of the cape and liberally apply Borax Mule Team Soap (bought a box 10 years ago and have done close to 40 fans to date with the same box).

After apply and rubbing in the Borax soap, then take a ceiling tile or piece of styrofoam sheet, and pin the fans in the final position you would like (these are not even pinned yet, they are just laying there). 

Leave them outside for a couple of weeks in the garage or barn, and let them dry out. Then, pull the pins and hang them on the wall. You can hang them fan up or fan down. You can also attached the beard, by using the brass end of the shell you killed the bird with, or if you are like me, I have beard boards for that.

I do not know of a more beautiful or cost effective way to mount your trophy. 

Koz


----------

